# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  CoSM the Movie: Alex Grey & the Chapel of Sacred Mirrors

## thirsty

> CoSM The Movie is a magical new kind of documentary experience, leading audiences on an enriching and sense-heightening journey into the visionary art cosmos of world-renowned painter Alex Grey. Grey is our guide on a cinematic pilgrimage through the Chapel of Sacred Mirrors gallery in New York City, where his vividly rendered depictions of human anatomy and transcendental imagery reflect the universal human experience with birth, death, family, love, and enlightenment as the unfolding iconic narrative. Fusing the power of music with stunning cinematography, director Nick Krasnic channels the raw power of Grey's art into a potent film odyssey that captures the essence of this unique sacred space, and offers rare, personal insight from one of the most significant artists of our time.


Shikoni kete: 


http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...7227365303858#

----------


## thirsty

Ne 1:10:44 mund te shikoni Nene Terezen

----------

